# Prices of Patio cushions!



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Wow. I was at Walmart on Friday wanting to get some cheap cushions for my patio furniture. Nothing cheap about them! For just the bottom square it was $30.00 for the thick one! Then I needed the back one.

I had no idea these cushions were so expensive! Sticker shock for sure.

I have two sets of furniture: Two double rocker seats, and two single seats (thin cushions), then a lounger, seat & ottoman (thick cushions) I would like to make matching cushions for. 

I'm not a very good sewer but have made a few halloween costumes years ago. Any tips out there for me such as material type & foam type or???

HF


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't have any answers, but I'll be watching this along with you because I have 9 chairs I'd love to make new cushions for...


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I know how expensive those are. My only suggestion would be to take the ones you have, and simply create "pillow cases" type covers for those. You could remove the new covers and wash them as needed. I would make them like envelope shams with the openings underneath them. Cheaper and easier than finding waterproof foam to make brand new ones, plus easier to size. You could even put ties on them to attach them to the furniture if needed. I would use a synthetic waterproof or exterior type material.


----------



## libby (Feb 27, 2011)

Mekasmom is right- you will never find the foam by itself any cheaper than the whole cushions at walmart. Re-use the old ones if you can. And you can do it! It's just squares, pillowcases are about the easiest things to sew, all straight lines.  You can get outdoor fabrics at all fabric stores and you should save hundreds by doing it yourself.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

this is where i get foam. www.foamreplacement.com You can price it to see if it is cheeper. I usually get a large sheet and cut it how i need it. I get the outdoor foam because it will not hold water. 
I do cushions and such for boats. This is the cheepest and fastest shipping i have found.

I would defnently use outdoor material, and make it so you can take it off easily so you can launder when you want to.

You might be able to find material in the sales racks, i know i have. Use coordinating but different and it could be really inexpensive.


Good luck!


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Thank you all so much! Even I can make a pillowcase, glad I don't have to do a zipper though. I do think I can re-use the cushions, nothing really wrong with them except the 2 sets fabrics don't match. 

I will check out the foam replacement, too, as I imagine the cushions will need replacing within a few years.

HF


----------

